# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Քրիստոսի տոհմածառը

## ars83

_Աթեիստի_՝ հարակից թեմայում բարձրացրած հարցի վերաբերյալ, տեղադրում եմ http://www.lifeofchrist.com/life/genealogy/default.asp կայքում ներկայացված նյութի հայերեն թարգմանությունը:

*Հիսուս Քրիստոսի տոհմածառը*
Մատթ. 1.1-17 և Ղուկ. 3.23-28 ում ներկայացվում է Հիսուսի տոհմածառը: Մատթևոսը նկարագրել է Հովսեփի գիծը, իսկ Ղուկասը՝ Մարիամինը:

*Մեկնաբանության հիմունքները*
Հիսւոսի տոհմաբանությունը հասկանալու համար կարևոր է պատկերացում ունենալ նրա մասին, թե ինչպես էին հրեաները մեկնաբանում ժառանգական գրառումները:

*Սեփականության իրավունքը*
Հրեաները բծախնրորեն կազմում և պահպանում էին տոհմաբանական գրառումները: Դա, հիմնականում, պայմանավորված էր նրանով, որ սեփականություն իրավունքն Իսրայելում կապված էր ժառանգականության հետ:
Երբ հրեաները բնակվեցին Իսրայելում, նրանց ցեղերին իբրև ժառանգություն հողակտորներ հասան: Հողը կարելի էր մշակել, ինչպես նաև՝ վաճառել: Յուրաքանչյուր 50 տարին մեկ, սեփականությունից զրկված ընտանիքը կարող էր իր իրավունքները պնդել այն հողատարածքի նկատմամբ, որը նրա նախնիները ստացել էին սկզբնական բաժանման ժամանակ: Անհատները, որոնք չէին կարող ներկայացնել իրենց տոհմածառը, չունեին ժառանգական իրավունքներ իսրայելական ազգում: Նրանք համարվում էին իրավազուրկ օտարականներ: Միայն այս փաստը մեծապես նպաստել է  նրան, որ հրեաները կարևորեն տոհմանբանությունը:

*Մարգարեությունները*
Մարգարեությունները ևս նպաստել են հրեաների հետաքրքրության մեծացմանը տոհմաանութան նկատմամբ: Աստված մի քանի մարդու խոստացել էր, որ մեսիան կլինի նրանց ժառանգորդը: Այս ժառանգականությունը ցույց տալու համար կարևոր էր խնամքով կազմել և պահպանել տոհմաբանական գրառումները: Ստորև բերված աղյուսակը ցույց է տալիս խոստումները և դրանց իրականացումը.

*Անձնավորությունը***********Խոստումը***************Կատարումը*
Ադամ*************************************Ծննդ. 3.15********************Ղուկ. 3.38
Աբրահամ*******************************Ծննդ. 22.18******************Մատթ. 1.1-2, Ղուկ. 3.34
Հուդա*************************************Ծննդ. 49.10******************Միքիա 5.2, Մատթ. 1.2-3, Ղուկ. 3.33
Հեսսե**************************************Ես. 11.1, 10******************Մատթ. 1.5-6, Ղուկ. 3.33
Դավիթ************************************Բ Թագ. 7.12-13*************Մատթ. 1.1, 6, Ղուկ. 3.31

*«Որդի» բառի կիրառումը*
Հրեաները «որդի» բառն օգտագործել են ոչ այն սահմանափակ իմաստով, որով մենք այն օգտագործում ենք ներկայում: Մատթ. 1.1-ը նշում է, որ Հիսուսը «որդին էր Դավթի, Աբրահամի որդու»: Սա, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, կհասկացվի այնպես, իբրև Դավիթը եղել էր Հիսուսի հայրը, իսկ Աբրահամը՝ նրա պապը: Սակայն հրեաները կհասկանային, որ Մատթևոսն ի նկատի չուներ, որ այս մարդկանց միջև ընդամենը մեկ սերունդ է ընկած, այլ, որ Հիսուսը եղել է Դավթի ժառանգներից, որը եղել է Աբրահամի ժառանգներից: Այս փաստը հետևում է նաև նշվածին հետևող խոսքերից /Մատթ. 1.2-17/:
Հրեայի մտածելակերպով, «որդի» բառը կարող էր կիրառվել որևէ մեկի նկատմամբ, ով անմիջական ժառանգ չէր հանդիսանում, ինչպես ընդունված է այսօր մեկնաբանել այդ բառը: Այն կարող էր նշանակել նաև _ժառանգ_, որը կարող էր լինել թոռ, ծոռ, կամ ավելի հեռավոր ազգական:

*Տոհմաբանական զեղջում*
Նախնիների թվարկման ժամանակ սերունդների բաց թողնելը կարելի է կոչել _տոհմաբանական զեղջում_: Տոհմաբանական զեղջումն առկա է ոչ միայն Մատթ. 1.1-ում, այլև Հին կտակարանում: Համեմատելով Եզրաս 7.3-ը և Ա Մնացորդաց 6.7-10-ը, կարող ենք տեսնել, թե ինչպես է Եզրասը մտածված կերպով բաց թողնում վեց սերունդՄարէոթից մինչև Ազարիան /Հոնասի որդին/: «Որդի» բառը կարող է կիրառվել առանց «որդիության» ժառանգականություն նշելու համար: Չնայած նրան, որ Զօրաբաբելը Սաղաթիէլի եղբորորդին էր, նրան անվանում են «Սաղաթիէլի որդի» /Եզրաս 3.2, Նեեմիա 12.1, Անգէ 1.12/
_Հայիրը_ մեկ այլ օրինակ է այս սկզբունքի կիրառման: Նա Մանասեի հեռավոր ժառանգներից էր /Ա Մնացորդաց 2.21-23 և 7.14-15/, /աղջիկ թոռան թոռը/, սակայն անվանվում է «Մանասեի որդի» /Թվոց 32.41, Բ Օրինաց 3.14, Գ Թագավորաց 4.13/: Այսպիսով, «որդի» բառը կարող էր կիրառվել տարբեր տեսակի հարազատական կապերի նկարագրության համար:

_շարունակելի_

----------

Yellow Raven (04.01.2009), Աթեիստ (17.08.2011), Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018)

----------


## ars83

*Քրիստոսի տոհմածառն ըստ Մատթևոսի*
Մատթևոը գրում էր հրեաներին՝ Հիսուսին որպես հրեաների թագավոր ներկայացնելու նպատակով /Մատթ. 1.1-17/: Նա սկսում է իր գրառումը՝ Հիսուսին ներկայացնելով որպես Դավթի գահի օրինական ժառանգորդ: Այս փաստն անմիջապես շետվում է առաջին խոսքում, ըստ որը սկսվում է այսպես. «Գիրք ազգաբանութեան Յիսուս Քրիստոսի՝ Դաւթի որդու, Աբրահամի որդու»: Նրա ազգակցությունը Իսրայելի թագավոր Դավթի հետ նշվում է Իսրայելի հոր՝ Աբրահամի հետ ունեցածից առաջ: Մատթևոսի նկարագրած տոհմածառը ներկայացնում է Հովսեփի՝ Քրիստոսի օրինավոր հոր նախնիներին: 

*Տոհմածառի կառուցվածքը*
Մատթևոսի ներկայացրած կառուցվածքն իջնում է հորից որդու՝ սկսելով Աբրահամից: Բացի դրանից, նա բաժանում է այն 14 սերունդներից բաղկացած երեք խմբերի, որոնք տարանջատված են կարևոր պատմական իրադարձություններով /Մատթ. 1.17/.
ա. Աբրահամից մինչև Դավիթ թագավոր /Մատթ. 1.2-6/
բ. Դավթի թագավորությունից մինչև բաբելոնյան գերություն /Մատթ. 1.6-11/
գ. Բաբելոնյան լծից ազատումից մինչև Քրիստոս /Մատթ. 1.12-16/

Յուրաքանչյուր խմբում նշված անունները բերված են ստորև:

_Աբրահամից մինչև Դավիթ_.
Աբրահամ
Իսահակ
Հակոբ
Հուդա
Փարես
Եզրոն
Արամ
Ամինադաբ
Նաասոն
Սաղմոն
Բոոս
Օբէդ
Հեսսէ
Դավիթ

*Դավթից մինչև գերություն*.
Դավիթ
Սողոմոն
Րոբովամ
Աբիա
Ասափ
Հոսափատ
Հորամ
Օզիա
Հովաթամ
Աքազ
Եզեկիա
Մանասէ
Ամոս
Հոսիա

*Գերությունից ազատվելուց մինչև Քրիստոս*
Հեքոնիա
Սաղաթիէլ
Զորոբաբէլ
Աբիուդ
Եղիակիմ
Ազոր
Սադոկ
Աքին
Եղիուդ
Եղիազար
Մատթան
Յակոբ
Յովսէփ
Քրիստոս

*Զեղջումներ*
Մատթևոսը տոհմաբանական զեղջում է թույլ տվել՝ բաց թողնելով որոշ անուններ, որոնք հանդիպում են ավելի վաղ գրառումներում: Ոմանք համարում են, որ զեղջումը թույլ է տրված՝ հեշտ հիշելու համար տոհմածառը: Ինչպես նշվել է ավելի վաղ, տոհմաբանական զեղջումն ունի աստվածաշնչյան նախադեպեր:

*Անունների կրկնությունը*
Կարևոր է նշել, որ Մատթևոսը չի ասում, որ կար ընդամենը 42 սերունդ /14 անգամ 3/: Նա նշում է, որ Աբրահամաից Դավիթ, Դավթից մինչև գերություն և գերությունից ազատվելուց մինչև Քրիստոս եղել է, համապատասխանաբար, 14 սերունդ: Դավթի անունը նշվում է երկու անգամ, քանի որ նա կենդանի էր, առաջին և երկրորդ բաժանումները որոշող իրադարձույթունների սահմանագծին:

շարունակելի

----------

einnA (13.12.2010), Yellow Raven (04.01.2009), Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018)

----------


## Վարպետ

> *Քրիստոսի տոհմածառն ըստ Մատթևոսի*
> .....
> Յովսէփ
> Քրիստոս
> .....


Հենց սա էլ հիմք էր հանդիսացել Լեո Տաքսիլի համար` Քրիստոսի ծագումնաբանությունը կատակերգության վերածելու համար:
Մի քանի խոստումներ` քո սերնդից կլինի, արդյունքում` Հովսեփն ընդամենը խորթ հայրն էր:

----------

Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018)

----------


## Terminator

> *Հիսուս Քրիստոսի տոհմածառը*
> Մատթ. 1.1-17 և Ղուկ. 3.23-28 ում ներկայացվում է Հիսուսի տոհմածառը: Մատթևոսը նկարագրել է Հովսեփի գիծը, իսկ Ղուկասը՝ Մարիամինը:


Ես էլ գիտեյի սրա մասին, բայց քանի լավ չէի կարող բացատրել այդ, ուղղակի չնշեցի այդ մասին…Մերսի հետաքրքիր գրառման համար :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Terminator

> Հենց սա էլ հիմք էր հանդիսացել Լեո Տաքսիլի համար` Քրիստոսի ծագումնաբանությունը կատակերգության վերածելու համար:
> Մի քանի խոստումներ` քո սերնդից կլինի, արդյունքում` Հովսեփն ընդամենը խորթ հայրն էր:


Դրա համար էլ Ղուկասը նկարագրում է Մարիամի տոհմածառն նաև… :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մատթ. 1.1-17 և Ղուկ. 3.23-28 ում ներկայացվում է Հիսուսի տոհմածառը: Մատթևոսը նկարագրել է Հովսեփի գիծը, իսկ Ղուկասը՝ Մարիամինը:


Պաաաա՜հ, էս իմ սիրած թեմաներից ա…  :LOL:  Մի ժամանակ էնքան էինք տարվել սրանով, որ ուզում էինք ամբողջ Աստվածաշունչը քրքրել, հատ-հատ գտնել բոլոր անունները ու մե՜ծ տոհմածառ սարքել: Հարց. բայց ախր Ղուկասի ավետարանում նշված չէ, որ Մարիամի տոհմածառն է: Ո՞նց իմանանք, որ իրոք այդպես է:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.08.2011)

----------


## ars83

*Կանայք Քրիստոսի տոհմածառում*
Մատթևոսը հինգ կնոջ անուն է նշում իր ներկայացրած տոհմածառում: Սա հատկանշական փաստ է, քանի որ հրեաները չունեին կանանց անուններն իրենց գրառումներում նշելու: Նույնիսկ ավելի ուշագրավ է այն փաստը, որ Մատթևոսն ընդգրկել է որոշ վատահամբավ կանանց: Տոհմածառում ընդգրկված հինգ կանայք են՝ Թամարը, Ռաքաբը, Հռութը, Բերսաբէէն և Մարիամը:

*Թամար. Ծննդոց 38.6-30*
Թամարը Հուդայի հարսն էր: Նա անզավակ այրի էր, որին ամուսնու մահից հետո կնության էր առել տագրը: Այս ամուսնությամբ նրա զավակը պետք է պահպաներ հանգուցյալի անունը և ժառանգությունը: Նման միությունը կոչվում էր «լեվիրատային ամուսնություն» /Բ Օրինաց 25.5-6, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Левират/:
Ցավոք, Թամարի տագրը հրաժարվեց նրա հետ նորմալ սեռական հարաբերություններից, ինչի համար արժանացավ մահվան՝ Աստծո կողմից: Դրանից հետո Հուդան Թամարին չէր թուլատրում ամուսնանալ իր որևէ որդու հետ: Ուստի, Թամարը, քողարկելով իրեն որպես մարմնավաճառ՝ գայթակղում է Հուդային: Դրա շնորհիվ նա դառնում է Փերեսի մայրը:

*Ռաքաբ. Հեսու 2.1-24*
Ռաքաբը մարմնավաճառ էր, որն ապրում էր Երիքովում: Նա թաքցրեց Հեսուի լրտեսներին: Դրա համար իսրայելացիները խնայեցին նրա կյանքը, երբ գրավեցին Երիքովը: Հետագայում նա դարձավ Սաղմոնի կինը և Բոոսի մայրը: Ռաքաբի հավատքը հետագայում արժանանում է գովեստի /Եբր. 11.30-31/

*Հռութ. Հռութ 1.1-4.22*
Հռութը օտարական էր Մովաբի երկրից: Նա հրեայի այրի էր: Նրա սկեսուրը, Նեեմին, ևս ապրում էր Մովաբում: Նեեմին վերադարձավ Իսրայել, երբ իր ընտանիքը մահացավ: Հռութը շատ նվիրված էր սկեսրոջը: Նա թողեց իր երկիրը՝ նրան հետևելու համար: Իսրայելում նա ամուսնացավ Նեեմիի ազգականներից մեկի, Բոոսի հետ: Հռութը դարձավ Օբեդի՝ Դավիթ արքայի պապի մայրը:

*Բերսաբէէ. Բ Թագավորաց 11.1-27*
Բերսաբէէն խեթացի Ուրիայի կինն էր, որը զինվոր էր Դավիթ արքայի բանակում: Բերսաբէէն և Դավիթը շնություն գործեցին: Երբ Դավիթը հայտնաբերեց, որ Բերսաբէէն հղի է, նա փորձեց քողարկել այդ փաստը՝ Ուրիային պատերազմից տուն կանչելով՝ հույս ունենալով, որ Ուրիան սեռական հարաբերություններ կունենա իր կնոջ հետ: Ուրիան հետ եկավ Երուսաղեմ, սակայն հրաժարվեց իր կնոջ հետ քնելուց՝ քանի դեռ իսրայելական բանակը պատերազմում էր: Ուստի, Դավիթը Ուրիային ետ ուղարկեց պատերազմելու՝ հրամայելով, որ Ուրիային ճակատը նետեն թեժ կռվի ժամանակ: Երբ Ուրիան այս կերպ սպանվեց, Դավիթը կնության առավ Բերսաբէէին: Աստված պատժեց նրանց՝ զրկելով նրանց անդրանիկ զավակից: Բերսաբէէն հետագայում դարձավ Սողոմոնի մայրը:

*Մարիամ. Մատթ. 1.18-25, Ղուկ. 1.26-56*
/_դիտողություն_. Աստվածամորը վերաբերող որոշ անհիմն բողոքական տեսակետներ դուրս են մնացել թարգմանությունից: Այսպես թե այնպես, հիմնական թեմայի հետ դրանք չեն առնչվում:/
Մարիամը եղել է Հիսուսի մայրը և Հովսեփի կինը: Նա կույս էր, երբ կրեց Հիսուսին՝ հղանալով Սուրբ Հոգուց:
Հովսեփը նշանված էր Մարիամի հետ, երբ հայտնաբերեց, որ նա հղի է: Նա ցանկանում էր հեռացնել նրան իրենից, քանի որ սա ամոթալի էր համարում: Սակայն հրեշտակը պատմեց Հովսեփին, թե ինչ է տեղի ունեցել: Ուստի, Հովսեփը կնության առավ Մարիամին և ոչ մի սեռական հարաբերություն չունեցավ նրա հետ՝ մինչև Հիսուսի ծնվելը: 
Մարիամն այրի էր Հիսուսի մահանալու պահին: Խաչի վրա Հիսուսը նրան հանձնում է իր առաքյալ Հովհաննեսի խնամքին /Հովհ. 19.25-27/:

շարունակելի

Հ.Գ. Հարգելի զրուցակիցներ, թեմայի քննարկմանը կանցնեմ նյութն ամբողջությամբ թարգմանելուց և տեղադրելուց հետո;

----------

Yellow Raven (04.01.2009), Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018), ՆանՍ (18.08.2011)

----------


## ars83

*Հիսուսի տոհմաբանությունն ըստ Ղուկասի*
Ղուկասը ներկայացնում է տոհմաբանությունը Ղուկ. 3.23-38-ում: Ղուկասը եղել է բժիշկ: Նա մանրամասնորեն ուսումնասիրել է Քրիստոսի կյանքը և գրել իր Ավետարանը և «Գործք առաքելոցը»: /Կողոս. 4.14, Ղուկ. 1.1-4, Գործք 1.1/

*Ղուկասի լսարանը*
Ղուկասի աշխտությունների առաջին կարդացողները հույն քրիստոնյաներն էին: Մինչդեռ Մաթևոսն իր գրվածքն ուղղել է հրեաներին, Ղուկասը գրել է հույներին: Մատթևոսը, տոհմաբանությունը ներկայացնելիս, շեշտը դրել է Դավթի գահի նկատմամբ Հիսուսի օրինական իրավունքների վրա: Քանի որ Ղուկասի լսարանին ավելի քիչ էր հետաքրքրում հրեական մարգարեությունների իրականացումը, տոհմածառի ներկայացման ժամանակ նա կենտրոնանում է Հիսուսի՝ Աստծո որդի լինելու վրա: Շեշտը դրված չէ Դավթի ժառանգ լինելու վրա:

*Տարբերությունների պատճառը*
Մատթևոսի և Ղուկասի ներկայացրած տոհմաբանությունների միջև եղած տարբերությունները կարելի է բացատրել նրանով, որ Մատթևոսը ներկայացրել է Հովսեփի նախնիներին, իսկ Ղուկասը՝ Մարիամի:

*Տոհմածառի նկարագրության  յուրահատուկ զետեղումը*
Ղուկասը զետեղում է տոհմածառի նկարագրությունը Քրիստոսի մկրտությունից հետո:
Երբ Հիսուսը մկրտվեց, Աստված ասաց. «Սա է իմ սիրելի Որդին»: Անմիջապես այս իրադարձության նկարագրումից հետո, կարծես Աստծո հայտարարությունն ապացուցելու համար, Ղուկասը զետեղում է իր Ավետարանում Քրիստոսի տոհմածառի նկարագրությունը:

*Հույն քրիստոնյաների քաջալերումը*
/դիտողություն. «հույն» բառը գործածվում է Նոր կտակարանում նաև որպես «ոչ հրեայի» համարժեք/
Տոհմածառն իր գագաթնակետին է հասնում՝ Քրիստոսին ներկայացնելով որպես «որդի... Ադամի, որ է որդի Աստուծոյ» /Ղուկ 3.38/: Սրանով ընդգծվում է Քրիստոսի մարդեղությունը և բոլոր քրիստոնյաների հավասարությունը՝ անկախ նրանց ծագումից: Հրեական ծագում ունեցող հրեաները սկզբնական շրջանում այլազգի քրիստոնյաներին համարում էին իրենց նկատմամբ ստորադաս /Գործք 15.1-31, Գաղ. 2.11-16/: Ղուկասի ներկայացրած տոհմածառն ընգծում է այն փաստո, որ Հիսուսն Աստծո Որդի էր: Քանի որ բոլոր մարդիկ ստեղծված են Աստծո պատկերով /Ծննդ. 1.26-27/, սա կարող էր լինել ոչ հույն քրիստոնյաների համար քաջալերվելու աղբյուր:

շարունակելի

----------

Yellow Raven (04.01.2009), Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դրա համար էլ Ղուկասը նկարագրում է Մարիամի տոհմածառն նաև…


Մարիամը Դավթի դուստրը չէր, որքան ես տեղյակ եմ :Smile:

----------


## ars83

*Հովսեփը՝ Քրիստոսի տոհմածառում*
Մատթևոը և Ղուկասը ցույց են տալիս, որ Հովսեփը Քրիստոսի օրինական հայրն էր, բայց ոչ գենետիկականը: Հիսուսը գերբնական կերպով հղացել էր Աստվածամոր մեջ՝ Սուրբ Հոգուց: Մարիամի ամուսինը լինելով, Հովսեփը համարվում է Քրիստոսի հայրը: Հիսուսը ծնվեց Հովսեփի ընտանիքում. նա օրինական ժառանգ էր: Հովսեփի միջոցով նա օրինական իրավունք ստացավ Դավթի գահի նկատմամբ: Չնայած նրան, որ Հիսուսն Հովսեփի օրինական ժառանգն էր, նա նրա ֆիզիկական ժառանգը չէր: Ղուկասն անմիջականորեն անդրադառնում է այս հարցին՝ տոհմածառը ներկայացնելիս, ասելով որ «Հիսուս... _ինչպես կարծում էին_ որդին էր Հովսեփի» /Ղուկ. 3.23/ Պարզ է, որ մարդիկ կարծում էին, որ Հովսեփը Հիսուսի կենսաբանական հայրն էր, մինչդեռ դա այդպես չէր /Մատթ. 13.55/

*Ո՞վ էր Հովսեփի հայրը*
Առաջին հայացքից թվում է, որ Մատթևոսը և Ղուկասը հակասության մեջ են մտնում այն հարցում, թե ով է Հովսեփի հայրը: Մատթևոսը նշում է, որ նա Հակոբի որդին է, մինչդեռ Ղուկասը նշում է, որ նա Հեղիի որդին է: Բարեբախտաբար, անսովոր մի աղբյուր օգնել է ուսումնասիրողներին պարզել այս հարցը:
Երուսաղեմյան Թալմուդը նշում է, որ Մարիամը Հեղիի դուստրն էր /Haggigah, գիրք 77-րդ, 4/: Այսպիսով, Հովսեփը Հեղիի փեսան էր:
/_դիտողություն_. ներկայացված տեսակետը տարբերվում է ուղղափառ քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցու ավանդույթից, ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ, կփորձեմ պարզել հետագայում/: Ղուկասը հանգիստ կարող էր Հովսեփին կոչել «Հեղիի որդի», քանի որ դա չէր հակասում «որդի» բառի՝ այդ ժամանակվա գործածությանը: Ավելին, փեսային որդի կոչելն ուներ նախադեպեր Աստվածաշնչում:

շարունակելի

----------

Yellow Raven (04.01.2009), Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018)

----------


## Terminator

> Մարիամը Դավթի դուստրը չէր, որքան ես տեղյակ եմ


բայց ես չեմ էլ ասում, որ դուստրն է :Shok: , այլ նրա սերնդից էր, այսինքն նա էլ էր սերում Դավթի տոոհմից :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> բայց ես չեմ էլ ասում, որ դուստրն է, այլ նրա սերնդից էր, այսինքն նա էլ էր սերում Դավթի տոոհմից


Եղբայր.. Սենց դժվար ա շփվելը :Smile:  Պարզ բան ա, որ Դավթին ու Մարիամին դարեր էին իրարից բաժանում: Դավթի դուստր ասելով` հենց նկատի ունեի սերնդից: Լուրջ դժվար ա` ամեն զույգ գրառման մեջ մեկնաբանել, թե ինչ նկատի ունեի կենտում :Smile:  Անցած լինի :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Եղբայր.. Սենց դժվար ա շփվելը Պարզ բան ա, որ Դավթին ու Մարիամին դարեր էին իրարից բաժանում: Դավթի դուստր ասելով` հենց նկատի ունեի սերնդից: Լուրջ դժվար ա` ամեն զույգ գրառման մեջ մեկնաբանել, թե ինչ նկատի ունեի կենտում Անցած լինի


Դե կարելի էր ուղղակի նշել դուստրի տեղը սերընդակիցը… բայց Ղուկասը նույնպես հիշատակում է Դավիթին, տոհմածառը գրելով…

ՀԳ. սկսբում ես էլ զարմացա, բայց հետո հասկացա, բայց արդեն ուշ էր :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դե կարելի էր ուղղակի նշել դուստրի տեղը սերընդակիցը… բայց Ղուկասը նույնպես հիշատակում է Դավիթին, տոհմածառը գրելով…
> 
> ՀԳ. սկսբում ես էլ զարմացա, բայց հետո հասկացա, բայց արդեն ուշ էր


Հիսուսին կոչում էին նաև Դավթի որդի :Smile:  որդի բառի ասոցիացիան նաև սերունդն ա էս պարագայում: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ղուկասին, չեմ հիշում հիշատակումը, բայց չեմ վիճում, կնայեմ: Իմ հիշելով` չկար, բայց կարող ա և դավաճանում ա :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Հիսուսին կոչում էին նաև Դավթի որդի որդի բառի ասոցիացիան նաև սերունդն ա էս պարագայում: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ղուկասին, չեմ հիշում հիշատակումը, բայց չեմ վիճում, կնայեմ: Իմ հիշելով` չկար, բայց կարող ա և դավաճանում ա


Կասեմ, իզուր տեղը նեություն մի քաշիր…
Մաթևոս 1:6 « Հեսսեն ծնավ Դավիթ թագավոր…»
Ղուկաս 3:31 «…որ Նաթանի, որ Դավթի…»

ՀԳ. իսկ ավելի պարզ՝ ARS83-ի գրածից մի մեջբերում.



> Ղուկասի աշխտությունների առաջին կարդացողները հույն քրիստոնյաներն էին: Մինչդեռ Մաթևոսն իր գրվածքն ուղղել է հրեաներին, Ղուկասը գրել է հույներին: Մատթևոսը, տոհմաբանությունը ներկայացնելիս, շեշտը դրել է Դավթի գահի նկատմամբ Հիսուսի օրինական իրավունքների վրա: Քանի որ Ղուկասի լսարանին ավելի քիչ էր հետաքրքրում հրեական մարգարեությունների իրականացումը, տոհմածառի ներկայացման ժամանակ նա կենտրոնանում է Հիսուսի՝ Աստծո որդի լինելու վրա: Շեշտը դրված չէ Դավթի ժառանգ լինելու վրա:

----------


## ars83

*Հովակիմի անեծքը*
Երեմ. 36.1-32-ում շարադրված անսովոր անեծքը նոր պատկերացում է տալիս Քրիստոսի՝ կույսից ծնվելու փաստի վերաբերյալ:

*Անեծքը*
Հովակիմն Իսրայելի թագավորն էր: Նա բարկացրել էր Աստծուն՝ այրելով Երեմիա մարգարեի գրած մագաղաթը: Աստված անիծեց Հովակիմին՝ ցույց տալով, որ նրա ժառանգներից և ոչ մեկը չի նստի Դավթի գահին /Երեմ. 36.29-31/: Եվ չնայած Երեմիան ունեցավ որդիներ, Սուրբ Գիրքը ցույց է տալիս, որ նրանցից ոչ մեկը չթագավորեց այնպես, ինչպես Դավիթ արքան:

*Խնդիրը*
Հովսեփը, Քրիստոսի հայրը, Հովակիմի սերնդից էր /Հեքոնիայի միջոցով/: Հովսեփի զավակը չէր կարող պնդել իր իրավունքները Դավթի գահի նկատմամբ՝ այս անեծքի պատճառով: Հիսուսը, սակայն, պնդում էր իր այդ իրավունքը /Ղուկ. 1.32, Գործք 2.30, Եբր. 12.2/: Եթե Հիսուսը ծնվեր Հովսեփից, ապա անեծքը և այդ իրավունքն իրար կհակասեին:
Բացի դրանից, Աստված խոստացել էր Դավթին, որ նրա ֆիզիկական ժառանգներից մեկը կնստի իր գահին և կթագավորի հավիտյան /Բ Թագ. 7.12-13/: Ինչպես վերը նշվեց, Հովսեփը չէր կարող լինել Իսրայելի թագավորի գենետիկական հայրը: Անհնար էր միաժամանակ բավարարել անեծքի և խոստման պայմանները սովորական կերպով: Պետք է լիներ մի մարդ, որը լիներ Դավթի սերնդից՝ առանց Հովակիմի ժառանգը լինելու: Խնդիրը պահանջում էր գերբնական /աստվածային/ լուծում

*Լուծումը*
Աստված լուծում տվեց այս խնդրին կուսական ծննդի հրաշքի միջոցով: Չնայած նրան, որ Հովսեփը Հովակիմի սերնդից էր /Սողոմոնի միջոցով/, Մարիամը չէր: Նա Նաթանի՝ մեկ այլ որդու սերնդից էր /Ղուկ. 3.31/: Դավթին տված Աստծո խոստումը կատարվեց, քանի որ Մարիամը Հիսուսի կենսաբանական ծնողն էր: Կուսական ծնունդի միջոցով կկատարվեց նաև Հովակիմին տրված անեծքը: Հովսեփի միջոցով Հիսուսը ժառանգեց Դավթի գահի նկատմամբ օրինական իրավունքներ: Բայց նա ազատ էր Հովակիմի անեծքից, քանի որ Հովսեփը նրա գենետիկական հայրը չէր:
Այսպիսով, կուսական ծննդի հրաշքը երկու ձևով կատարեց Աստծո կամքը: Նախ, այն Հիսուսին պարգևեց Դավթի գահի նկատմամբ օրինական իրավունք: Երկրորդ, այն ապահովեց Հովակիմի համար ասված անեծքի չխախտումը: Իրոք, Հիսուսը Հովակիմի ժառանգը չէր:

շարունակելի

----------

Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018), ՆանՍ (18.08.2011)

----------


## ars83

*Առարկություններ*

*Ենթադրվող անհամապատասխանություններ*
Տոհմաբանության քննարկումը լրիվ չէր լինի՝ առանց գրվածքներում առկա որոշ ակնհայտ անհամապատասխանությունների քննարկման: Առավել հաճախ հանդիպող առարկություններից ոմանք ներկայացված են ստորև: Հարցերը, որոնք մանրամասնորեն քննարկվել են նախորդ գրառումներում, պարզապես հակիրճ կերպով կրկնված են այստեղ:

*1.* _Եթե Մատթևոսը նշում է, որ Աբրահամից մինչև Հիսուս 42 սերունդ է եղել, ապա ինչո՞ւ է նշում ընդամենը 41 անուն տոհմածառում:_
Սա հաճախակի հանդիպող առարկություններից է, որն առաջին հայացքից բնական է թվում, երբ կարդում ես Մատթ. 1.17-ը: Սակայն ուշադիր զննումը ցույց է տալիս, որ Մատթևոսը բաժանում է տոհմածառը երեք պատմական ժամանակաշրջանների, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը պարունակում է  տասնչորս սերունդ: Դավթի անունը կրկնվում է, քանի որ նա կենդանի էր առաջին և երկրորդ ժամանակաշրջանների սահմանագծին:

*2.* _Մատթևոսի ներկայացրած տոհմածառը հակասում է Հին կտակարանի գրառումներին, որոնք ցույց են տալիս, որ Մատթևոսը սերունդներ է բաց թողել:_
Մատթևոսի ներկայացրած տոհմածառը մտածված կերպով զեղջումների է ենթարկվել: Սա կարող էր արվել՝ այն հիշելը հեշտացնելու համար: Հին կտակարանի հեղինակները ևս կրճատել են իրենց տոհմաբանական գրառումները, ուստի Մատթևոսի արածն ուներ նախադեպեր /հմմտ., օր., Եզրաս 7.3 և Ա Մնացորդաց 6.7-10/:

*3.* _Համեմատությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ Մատթևոսը և Ղուկասը տարբեր անուններ են թվարկում իրենց գրառումներում: Քանի որ դրանք միմյանց չեն համապատասխանում, ապա նրանցից առնվազն մեկը սխալվել է:_
Մատթևոսը և Ղուկասը ներկայացրել են երկու ընտանիքների պատմություն: Մատթևոսը գրի է առել Հովսեփի՝ Հիսուսի օրինավոր հոր նախնիների անունները: Ղուկասը գրի է առել Մարիամի՝ Հիսուսի կենսաբանական մոր նախնիների անունները: Անունների տարբերությունը բնական է, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ հեղինակները ներկայացրել են երկու տարբեր ընտանիքների տոհմածառեր:

*4.* _Ղուկասը նշում է, որ Հովսեփը Հեղիի որդին էր, մինչդեռ Մատթևոսը նշում է, որ նա Հակոբի որդին էր:_
Երուսաղեմյան Թալմուդը ցույց է տալիս, որ Հովսեփը Հողիի փեսան էր: Հովսեփի հայրը Հակոբն էր: Առաջին դարում սովորական երևույթ էր փեսային որպես «որդու» հղվելը: Ուստի, Ղուկասի պնդումը համապատասխանում է ժամանակի մշակույթին և կոռեկտ է:

շարունակելի

----------

Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հիսուսի մասին խոսելիս հարկավոր է մշտապես հիշել ներքո բերված տողերը, որը ասում է Հիսուսը իր մասին,սա նրա ծագումնաբանության բանալին է եւ տալիս է բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը, դնելով վերջակետ: Հիսուս Քրիստոս Նազարեթցին իրեն չի համարել հրեա ոչ ծնուննդով, ոչ հավատամքով:

     ՀՈՎՀԱՆՆԵՍ  8  տող   31
«Ես   խոսում   եմ   այն,   ինչ   տեսա  իմ   հոր   մոտ,  իսկ   դուք   անում   եք   այն   ինչ ձեր    հորից   եք   լսել,  եթ՞ե   Աստված    ձեր   հայրը   լիներ,   ինձ   իրապես   կսիրեիք:  Ինչ՞ու  դուք   իմ   խոսքը    չեք   հասկանում,   որովհետեւ   իմ   խոսքը   չեք   հասկանում,  որով հետեւ    դուք   հոր   կողմից    սատանայի   որդիներն   եք»:

*Ով աչք ունի կտեսնի, ով ականջ ունի կլսի* :Cool:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ՀՈՎՀԱՆՆԵՍ  8  տող   31
> «Ես   խոսում   եմ   այն,   ինչ   տեսա  իմ   հոր   մոտ,  իսկ   դուք   անում   եք   այն   ինչ ձեր    հորից   եք   լսել,  եթ՞ե   Աստված    ձեր   հայրը   լիներ,   ինձ   իրապես   կսիրեիք:  Ինչ՞ու  դուք   իմ   խոսքը    չեք   հասկանում,   որովհետեւ   իմ   խոսքը   չեք   հասկանում,  որով հետեւ    դուք   հոր   կողմից    սատանայի   որդիներն   եք»:
> 
> *Ով աչք ունի կտեսնի, ով ականջ ունի կլսի*



Ե՞վ.... Ի՞նչն էր ստեղ լսելու կամ հասկանալու :Xeloq:  
Հիսուսի ասածներին չեն հավատում ու ասում են ««դու քեզ ու՞մ տեղ ես դնում»»… Հիսուս պատասխանում է,որ ««ինչու դուք իմ ասածը չեք հասկանում, որովհետև ««սատանայի»» զավակներ եք ու ձեր հոր խոսքն եք ուզում լսել,որը պատված է մարդասպանությամբ ու ստով, իսկ երբ ես ձեզ ճմարտությունն եմ ասում, դուք չեք ուզում լսել»»

Ինչպես դու ես ասում Ով աչք ունի կտեսնի, ով ականջ ունի կլսի :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> *Քրիստոսի տոհմածառն ըստ Մատթևոսի*
> Մատթևոը գրում էր հրեաներին՝ Հիսուսին որպես հրեաների թագավոր ներկայացնելու նպատակով /Մատթ. 1.1-17/: Նա սկսում է իր գրառումը՝ Հիսուսին ներկայացնելով որպես Դավթի գահի օրինական ժառանգորդ: Այս փաստն անմիջապես շետվում է առաջին խոսքում, ըստ որը սկսվում է այսպես. «Գիրք ազգաբանութեան Յիսուս Քրիստոսի՝ Դաւթի որդու, Աբրահամի որդու»: Նրա ազգակցությունը Իսրայելի թագավոր Դավթի հետ նշվում է Իսրայելի հոր՝ Աբրահամի հետ ունեցածից առաջ: Մատթևոսի նկարագրած տոհմածառը ներկայացնում է Հովսեփի՝ Քրիստոսի օրինավոր հոր նախնիներին: 
> 
> *Տոհմածառի կառուցվածքը*
> Մատթևոսի ներկայացրած կառուցվածքն իջնում է հորից որդու՝ սկսելով Աբրահամից: Բացի դրանից, նա բաժանում է այն 14 սերունդներից բաղկացած երեք խմբերի, որոնք տարանջատված են կարևոր պատմական իրադարձություններով /Մատթ. 1.17/.
> ա. Աբրահամից մինչև Դավիթ թագավոր /Մատթ. 1.2-6/
> բ. Դավթի թագավորությունից մինչև բաբելոնյան գերություն /Մատթ. 1.6-11/
> գ. Բաբելոնյան լծից ազատումից մինչև Քրիստոս /Մատթ. 1.12-16/
> 
> ...


Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում,եթե չեմ սխալվում ըստ ԱՍտվածաշնչի Մարիամը կույս է հղիացել և Քրիստոսին ինչու եք ասում Դավթի որդի եթե նա Հովսեփի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի,ինչու եք այս տոհմածառը ներկայացնում,որպես Քրիստոսինը ախր այդ մարդը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի Հակոբի հետ:

----------


## Gayl

Պարիս Հերունին ունի մի աղյուսակ որտեղ «հրեական» անուններ են գրված,բայց դրանք հայկական են և ունեն հայերեն բացատրություն:
Հետաքրքիրը այն է,որ՝
Աբրահամ
Իսահակ
Հակոբ
Հենց առաջին երեք սերունդները հայեր են,իսկ հետո գալիս է Արամը,որը զուտ հայկական անուն է դա անհերքելի է,նշանակում է Արևի որդի,դե հետո Դավիթը և այլն:Ի՞նչպես կբացատրեք մանավանդ հետաքրքրում է Արամի պահը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում,եթե չեմ սխալվում ըստ ԱՍտվածաշնչի Մարիամը կույս է հղիացել և Քրիստոսին ինչու եք ասում Դավթի որդի եթե նա Հովսեփի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի,ինչու եք այս տոհմածառը ներկայացնում,որպես Քրիստոսինը ախր այդ մարդը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի Հակոբի հետ:


Հովսեփը հանդիսանում Հիսուսի հայրը, չնայած նրան,որ նրա գենետիկական հայրը չի :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Հովսեփը հանդիսանում Հիսուսի հայրը, չնայած նրան,որ նրա գենետիկական հայրը չի


Հենց դա էլ ինձ հետաքրքրում է,եթե գենետիկական հայրը չի ապա ինչի համար էր այստեղ տված աղյուսակը ինչու են նրան Դավթի որդի ասում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հենց դա էլ ինձ հետաքրքրում է,եթե գենետիկական հայրը չի ապա ինչի համար էր այստեղ տված աղյուսակը ինչու են նրան Դավթի որդի ասում:


Եթե չեմ սխալվում Դավիթը նաև Մարիամի տոհմածառի մեջ կա :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում Դավիթը նաև Մարիամի տոհմածառի մեջ կա


Եվ որտեղի՞ց քեզ այդ տեղեկությունը,որտե՞ղ է ասվում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Եվ որտեղի՞ց քեզ այդ տեղեկությունը,որտե՞ղ է ասվում:


Եթե թեման լրիվ կարդացել ես, ապա կարդացել ես նաև,որ ըստ ամենատարածված վարկածի Ղուկասն ու Մաթեոսը տարբեր գծեր են ներկայացրել իրենց տոհմածառում` մեկը Մարիամի գիծը,մեկը Հովսեփի....
Իսկ փաստը մնում է փաստ,որ 2 ավետարաններում էլ հանդիպում է Դավթի անունը :Wink:

----------


## ars83

> Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում,եթե չեմ սխալվում ըստ ԱՍտվածաշնչի Մարիամը կույս է հղիացել և Քրիստոսին ինչու եք ասում Դավթի որդի եթե նա Հովսեփի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի,ինչու եք այս տոհմածառը ներկայացնում,որպես Քրիստոսինը ախր այդ մարդը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի Հակոբի հետ:


Նախ, երկու տոհմածառերն էլ /և՛ Հովսեփինը, և՛ Մարիամինը/ պարունակում են Դավթի անունը: Ինչպես առաջին գրառումներում նշված է, Դավթի գահի նկատմամբ Քրիստոսի օրինական իրավունքները պնդելու համար անհրաժեշտ էր ցույց տալ, որ նա Դավթի սերնդից է:
Բացի նրանից, որ Մարիամի միջոցով Քրիստոսը գենետիկորեն Դավթի սերնդից է, իրավաբանորեն նա Հովսեփի օրինական որդին էր /ինչպես, օրինակ, որդեգրված զավակը կարող ունենալ բոլոր իրավունքները իրեն որդեգրող ծնողի ունեցվածքի նկատմամբ/, այնպես որ «ոչ մի կապ չունի»՝ ուժեղ է ասված:

Հ.Գ. Ներկայացրել եմ այն, ինչ, ըստ իս, բխում է թարգմանված նյութից:

----------

Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018)

----------


## Terminator

> Պարիս Հերունին ունի մի աղյուսակ որտեղ «հրեական» անուններ են գրված,բայց դրանք հայկական են և ունեն հայերեն բացատրություն:
> Հետաքրքիրը այն է,որ՝
> Աբրահամ
> Իսահակ
> Հակոբ
> Հենց առաջին երեք սերունդները հայեր են,իսկ հետո գալիս է Արամը,որը զուտ հայկական անուն է դա անհերքելի է,նշանակում է Արևի որդի,դե հետո Դավիթը և այլն:Ի՞նչպես կբացատրեք մանավանդ հետաքրքրում է Արամի պահը:


Եթե այդ տեսանկյունից նայենք, ապա Հին Կտակարանում, Ծննդոցի մեջ նշվում է նաև Հայկական լեռնաշխարհը…

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե այդ տեսանկյունից նայենք, ապա Հին Կտակարանում, Ծննդոցի մեջ նշվում է նաև Հայկական լեռնաշխարհը…


Հին կտակարանում հայերին շատ շատ է հիշվում և հենց դա է ինձ տարօրինակ թվում,մեր նախնիները ունեցել են մեկ Աստված ԱՐը և զարմանալիորեն մեր Աստվածը նման է հրեաների Աստծուն:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հին կտակարանում հայերին շատ շատ է հիշվում և հենց դա է ինձ տարօրինակ թվում,մեր նախնիները ունեցել են մեկ Աստված ԱՐը և զարմանալիորեն մեր Աստվածը նման է հրեաների Աստծուն:


ԱՐ-ը ովա? Արամազդը? :Think:  
Ինքը ուղղակի գերագույննա եղել Աստվածների ոչ թե մեկ աստված :Wink:  

Իսկ նմանությունը չես հուշի իմանանք? :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Նախ, երկու տոհմածառերն էլ /և՛ Հովսեփինը, և՛ Մարիամինը/ պարունակում են Դավթի անունը: Ինչպես առաջին գրառումներում նշված է, Դավթի գահի նկատմամբ Քրիստոսի օրինական իրավունքները պնդելու համար անհրաժեշտ էր ցույց տալ, որ նա Դավթի սերնդից է:
> Բացի նրանից, որ Մարիամի միջոցով Քրիստոսը գենետիկորեն Դավթի սերնդից է, իրավաբանորեն նա Հովսեփի օրինական որդին էր /ինչպես, օրինակ, որդեգրված զավակը կարող ունենալ բոլոր իրավունքները իրեն որդեգրող ծնողի ունեցվածքի նկատմամբ/, այնպես որ «ոչ մի կապ չունի»՝ ուժեղ է ասված:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ներկայացրել եմ այն, ինչ, ըստ իս, բխում է թարգմանված նյութից:


Չէ չստացվեց,կապ չունի որ երկուսի տոհմածառում էլ Դավիթ անունը կա,որովհետև դա սովորական է,մնում է ապացուել որ նույն Դավթի մասին է խոսքը գնում,իսկ իրավաբանորենը ընդհանրապես կապ չուներ կարողա,խոսքս գենետիկայի մասին է:Եվ այսպես ինչու էր Հովսեփի ցեղից Արամը,եթե կարող ես այս հարցիս պատասխանիր,որովհտև անչափ հետաքրքիր է:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չէ չստացվեց,կապ չունի որ երկուսի տոհմածառում էլ Դավիթ անունը կա,որովհետև դա սովորական է,մնում է ապացուել որ նույն Դավթի մասին է խոսքը գնում,իսկ իրավաբանորենը ընդհանրապես կապ չուներ կարողա,խոսքս գենետիկայի մասին է:Եվ այսպես ինչու էր Հովսեփի ցեղից Արամը,եթե կարող ես այս հարցիս պատասխանիր,որովհտև անչափ հետաքրքիր է:


Բացի կարդա,կտեսնես,որ նույն Դավիթն է(նրա նախորդներից)  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> ԱՐ-ը ովա? Արամազդը? 
> Ինքը ուղղակի գերագույննա եղել Աստվածների ոչ թե մեկ աստված 
> 
> Իսկ նմանությունը չես հուշի իմանանք?


Հնում մենք մի Աստված ենք ունեցել և դա շարունակվել է մոտավորապես Արա Գեղեցիկի ժամանակները,իսկ հետո արդեն մտցվեց բազմաստվածությունը,ԱՐ ը դա մեր նախնիների գլխավոր Աստվածն է՝ԱՐև,ինքս էլ այդքան մեծ տեղեկությունների բազա չունեմ,բայց որոշ բաներ հայտնի են:

----------

Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018)

----------


## Terminator

> Հին կտակարանում հայերին շատ շատ է հիշվում և հենց դա է ինձ տարօրինակ թվում,մեր նախնիները ունեցել են մեկ Աստված ԱՐը և զարմանալիորեն մեր Աստվածը նման է հրեաների Աստծուն:


Որովհետև հայերը նույնպես սերումեն Նոյի որդիներից մեկից, բայց չեմ հիշում որից :Sad: … Դրա համար էլ, տարօրինակ չի, որ կարող է Աստվածաշնչում հանդիպի հայկական անուններ… :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Որովհետև հայերը նույնպես սերումեն Նոյի որդիներից մեկից, բայց չեմ հիշում որից… Դրա համար էլ, տարօրինակ չի, որ կարող է Աստվածաշնչում հանդիպի հայկական անուններ…


Հաբեթից :Wink:

----------

Terminator (06.01.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Բացի կարդա,կտեսնես,որ նույն Դավիթն է(նրա նախորդներից)


Լավ սպասի,կոմպիս մեջ ունեմ Նոր կտակարանը ասա որտեղ է Մարիամի տոհմածառը,մտնեմ կարդամ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լավ սպասի,կոմպիս մեջ ունեմ Նոր կտակարանը ասա որտեղ է Մարիամի տոհմածառը,մտնեմ կարդամ:


Ղուկաս 3:23 :Wink:  
Ու համեմատի Մատթեոսի Ավետարանի հենց սկզբի հետ :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Որովհետև հայերը նույնպես սերումեն Նոյի որդիներից մեկից, բայց չեմ հիշում որից… Դրա համար էլ, տարօրինակ չի, որ կարող է Աստվածաշնչում հանդիպի հայկական անուններ…


Իսկ մտքովդ չի անցել որ Հայաստանում ջրհեղեղ չի եղել,ապացուցված է որ Ջրհեղեղ եղել է,բայց քանի որ Հայական Լեռնաշխարհը 1700 մ ով բարձր է օվկիանոսի մակարդակից,ապա մեր մոտ ջրհեղեղ չի եղել,միայն անձրևներ,դրա համար էլ մենք չունենք ջրհեղեղի մասին պատմող էպոս:

----------

Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ղուկաս 3:23 
> Ու համեմատի Մատթեոսի Ավետարանի հենց սկզբի հետ


Շնորհակալ եմ,հիմա կնայեմ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իսկ մտքովդ չի անցել որ Հայաստանում ջրհեղեղ չի եղել,ապացուցված է որ Ջրհեղեղ եղել է,բայց քանի որ Հայական Լեռնաշխարհը 1700 մ ով բարձր է օվկիանոսի մակարդակից,ապա մեր մոտ ջրհեղեղ չի եղել,միայն անձրևներ,դրա համար էլ մենք չունենք ջրհեղեղի մասին պատմող էպոս:


Էդ դեպքում ոնցա Նոյի Տապանը իջել Արարատի (թեկուզ Արարատյան լեռներից որևէ ուրիշ լեռի) վրա? :Wink:

----------

Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Շնորհակալ եմ,հիմա կնայեմ:


Ապեր կոմպիս մեջ չկարողացա գտնեմ գիրքը բացեցի և այնտեղ Մարիամի տոհմածառը չէր այլ հենց Հովսեփինը,դու ասում ես որ Մարիամիը նույնպես հենց նույն Դավթից ա գալիս,ես կցանկանայի դա կարդալ և կրկին ասում եմ կապ չուն,որ երկուսն էլ Սավիթ անունով նախահայր են ունեցել կարևորը ապացուցվի որ նույն Դավթի մասին ա խոսքը գնում:

----------


## Terminator

> Ղուկաս 3:23 
> Ու համեմատի Մատթեոսի Ավետարանի հենց սկզբի հետ


Հա,  բայց մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ թարս է գրված, այսինքն մեկում Աբրահամից մինչև Հիսուսը, իսկ մյուսում՝ Հիսուսից մինչև Աստվածը :Smile:  :Wink: 




> Իսկ մտքովդ չի անցել որ Հայաստանում ջրհեղեղ չի եղել,ապացուցված է որ Ջրհեղեղ եղել է,բայց քանի որ Հայական Լեռնաշխարհը 1700 մ ով բարձր է օվկիանոսի մակարդակից,ապա մեր մոտ ջրհեղեղ չի եղել,միայն անձրևներ,դրա համար էլ մենք չունենք ջրհեղեղի մասին պատմող էպոս:


Ճիշտ ասած հայկական էպոսում չգիտեմ, բայց որ գրեթե բոլոր ժողովրդների մոտ էլ կա այդ ավանդազրույցը, անգամ ամերիկյան հնդկացիների մոտ… Գիտնականները նույնպես գտնում են, որ մի ինչ-որ ժամանակ Հայաստանի տարածքը եղել է ջրի տակ… օրինակ Սևանի ափի քարանձավները, որոնք հղկվել են ջրի տակ, հայտնապերվել են ջրային կենդանիների հետքեր և այլն (տվյալ պահին մաիյ դրանց մասին հիշեցի, բայց կան ուրիշ ապացույցներ էլ) :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ դեպքում ոնցա Նոյի Տապանը իջել Արարատի (թեկուզ Արարատյան լեռներից որևէ ուրիշ լեռի) վրա?


Իսկ ով ասաց որ Արարատի կամ նրա լեռներից մեկի վրա Տապան կա:Ո՞վ է դա ապացուցել:

----------

Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ապեր կոմպիս մեջ չկարողացա գտնեմ գիրքը բացեցի և այնտեղ Մարիամի տոհմածառը չէր այլ հենց Հովսեփինը,դու ասում ես որ Մարիամիը նույնպես հենց նույն Դավթից ա գալիս,ես կցանկանայի դա կարդալ և կրկին ասում եմ կապ չուն,որ երկուսն էլ Սավիթ անունով նախահայր են ունեցել կարևորը ապացուցվի որ նույն Դավթի մասին ա խոսքը գնում:


*Մատթեոս*

Սաղմոնը ծնեց Բոոսին`Հռաքարից,Բոոսը ծնեց Ովբէթին` Հռութից, Ովբեթը ծնեց Յեսսէին, Յեսսեն ծնեց Դավիթ արքաին:

*Ղուկաս*

......և սա Դավթի, և սա` Յեսսեի, ր սա` Ովբեդի,և սա` Բոոսի, և սա` Սաղմանի

Իսկ ըստ վերը թարգմանված նյութի Ղուկասը նկարագրելա Մարիամի գիծը,իսկ Մատթեոսը Հովսեփի: Հիմա համոզվեցիր,որր նույն Դավթի մասինա գնում խոսքը?  :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> *Մատթեոս*
> 
> Սաղմոնը ծնեց Բոոսին`Հռաքարից,Բոոսը ծնեց Ովբէթին` Հռութից, Ովբեթը ծնեց Յեսսէին, Յեսսեն ծնեց Դավիթ արքաին:
> 
> *Ղուկաս*
> 
> ......և սա Դավթի, և սա` Յեսսեի, ր սա` Ովբեդի,և սա` Բոոսի, և սա` Սաղմանի
> 
> Իսկ ըստ վերը թարգմանված նյութի Ղուկասը նկարագրելա Մարիամի գիծը,իսկ Մատթեոսը Հովսեփի: Հիմա համոզվեցիր,որր նույն Դավթի մասինա գնում խոսքը?


Հիմա գրքից կարտագրեմ տես դա այսպե՞ս է.
«Եվ ինքն Յիսուս սկած էր 30 տարեկանի չափ,որ ինչպես կարծվում էր,Հովսեփի որդին էր և նա Հեղիին...,և նա Նաթանի,և նա Դավթի.... »և այլն մինչև Ադամ և Աստված:
Նախ տես ասվում է.«Հովսեփի որդին էր և նա Հեղիին» սա արդեն հերքի է որ Մարիամի մասին խոսք գնալ չի կարող լինել այստեղ Մարիամ չկա :Այսպիսով այդ ինչպե՞ս Հիսուսը դարձավ Դավթի որդի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հիմա գրքից կարտագրեմ տես դա այսպե՞ս է.
> «Եվ ինքն Յիսուս սկած էր 30 տարեկանի չափ,որ ինչպես կարծվում էր,Հովսեփի որդին էր և նա Հեղիին...,և նա Նաթանի,և նա Դավթի.... »և այլն մինչև Ադամ և Աստված:
> Նախ տես ասվում է.«Հովսեփի որդին էր և նա Հեղիին» սա արդեն հերքի է որ Մարիամի մասին խոսք գնալ չի կարող լինել այստեղ Մարիամ չկա :Այսպիսով այդ ինչպե՞ս Հիսուսը դարձավ Դավթի որդի:


Գայլ ջան մի հատ հետ գնա Արսի թարգմանածները կարդա նոր գրի էլի,թե չէ սենց չի լինի:  :Wink: 
Պարզ գրածա,որ Հովսեփը եղելա Հեղիի փեսեն,այսինքն` Մարիամի հայրը:  :Smile: 
Իսկ Ղուկասը Հովսեթին անվանելա որդի Հեղիի,որովհետև այն ժամանակ այդպե ընդունվածա եղել.... Ավելի լավա կարդա թարգմանված նյութը :Wink:

----------


## Terminator

> Իսկ ով ասաց որ Արարատի կամ նրա լեռներից մեկի վրա Տապան կա:Ո՞վ է դա ապացուցել:


Աստվածաշունչը…
Նաև այն փաստը, որ Արարատ՝ Մասիս լեռը շատ գիտնականների հետաքրքրության ու ուսումնասիրությունների պատճառ է հանդիսացել, իսկ վկաների մասին՝ Հ1 հը-ով ցուցադրված «Նոյյան տապանի որոնումները» վավ. 3 մասանոց ֆիլմում…
Բայց ըստ Ղուրանի և Խորհրդային Հայաստանի մասնագետների կա մի այլ լեռ, Հայկական լեռնաշխարհում, Կորդված լեռներում, Արարադ  անունով… բայց այդ լեռան ու Մասիս լեռան նույնականացումն էլ իր բացատրությունը ունի, հիմա չեմ հիշում :Sad:

----------

Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան մի հատ հետ գնա Արսի թարգմանածները կարդա նոր գրի էլի,թե չէ սենց չի լինի: 
> Պարզ գրածա,որ Հովսեփը եղելա Հեղիի փեսեն,այսինքն` Մարիամի հայրը: 
> Իսկ Ղուկասը Հովսեթին անվանելա որդի Հեղիի,որովհետև այն ժամանակ այդպե ընդունվածա եղել.... Ավելի լավա կարդա թարգմանված նյութը


Բայց Ղուկասում գրված էր Հիսուսից մինչև Աստված,մի լավ խճճվեցի պետք է անունները գրի առնեմ ու հետ համեմատեմ,սա վաղը կասեմ,հիմա եթե կարող ես ասա ով է Նաթանը ու խնդրում եմ մեկն ու մեկդ ասացեք ո՞վ է Արամը:

----------


## Gayl

> Աստվածաշունչը…
> Նաև այն փաստը, որ Արարատ՝ Մասիս լեռը շատ գիտնականների հետաքրքրության ու ուսումնասիրությունների պատճառ է հանդիսացել, իսկ վկաների մասին՝ Հ1 հը-ով ցուցադրված «Նոյյան տապանի որոնումները» վավ. 3 մասանոց ֆիլմում…
> Բայց ըստ Ղուրանի և Խորհրդային Հայաստանի մասնագետների կա մի այլ լեռ, Հայկական լեռնաշխարհում, Կորդված լեռներում, Արարադ  անունով… բայց այդ լեռան ու Մասիս լեռան նույնականացումն էլ իր բացատրությունը ունի, հիմա չեմ հիշում


Անշուշտ կյանքը երկորդ անգամ հայկական Լեռնաշխարհից բայց ոչ ոք չիջավ Արարատից:Դու ինքդ ասացիր որ կան բազմաթիվ վկայություններ ջրհեղեղի մասին այսպիսով Հայկական Լեռնաշխարհը վեր է ածվել Տապանի,դրա համար էլ համարում են որ կյանքը երկորդ անգամ սկսեց նորից Հայական Լեռնաշխարհից,դե ինքս այդպես եմ մտածում:

----------


## Terminator

> Անշուշտ կյանքը երկորդ անգամ հայկական Լեռնաշխարհից բայց ոչ ոք չիջավ Արարատից:Դու ինքդ ասացիր որ կան բազմաթիվ վկայություններ ջրհեղեղի մասին այսպիսով Հայկական Լեռնաշխարհը վեր է ածվել Տապանի,դրա համար էլ համարում են որ կյանքը երկորդ անգամ սկսեց նորից Հայական Լեռնաշխարհից,դե ինքս այդպես եմ մտածում:


Դե դա 2-րդ անգամ, նայց ինչքան հիշում եմ, կան մարդիկ, որոնք ապացուցում էին, որ Դրախտը Հայկական լեռնաշխարհում է եղել…
Ըստ ավանդույթի, Նոյը առաջինը իջավ այդ վայրը, խաղողի որթեր տնկեց, խաղողից էլ  գինի ստացավ, նաև այդտեղ էլ թաղված է Նոյի կինը ր այդ վայրը կոճվեց… ՆԱԽԻՋԵՎԱՆ. այսինքն՝ «Նախ իջավ այստեղ…» :Smile:

----------

Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Դե դա 2-րդ անգամ, նայց ինչքան հիշում եմ, կան մարդիկ, որոնք ապացուցում էին, որ Դրախտը Հայկական լեռնաշխարհում է եղել…
> Ըստ ավանդույթի, Նոյը առաջինը իջավ այդ վայրը, խաղողի որթեր տնկեց, խաղողից էլ  գինի ստացավ, նաև այդտեղ էլ թաղված է Նոյի կինը ր այդ վայրը կոճվեց… ՆԱԽԻՋԵՎԱՆ. այսինքն՝ «Նախ իջավ այստեղ…»


Դա հենց Հին Կտակարանում էլ է գրված,կյանքը երկու անգամ սկսվեց Հայաստանից:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես չէի էլ տեսել որ իմ հարցի պատվին առաձին թեմա կա բացված, ստեղ էլ պատասխանեմ
Էսքան լուրջ-լուրջ գրած ա (Ars83-ն էլ տանջվել թարգմանել է), բայց ախր էդ տեքստը ինտերնետում լցրած ա։

Սկզբում ցուցակ, տոհմածառերն ըստ օրվա հերոսների՝ Ղուկասի և Մատթեոսի։


```
	ՂՈՒԿԱՍ		ՄԱՏԹԵՈՍ

1	Յիսուս		Յիսուս
2	Յովսէփի		Յովսէփի
3	Յակոբի		Յակոբը
4	Հեղիի		Մատթանը
5	Մատաթէի	Եղիազարը
6	Ղեւիի		Եղիուդը
7	Մեղքիի		Աքինը
8	Յաննէի		Սադոկը
9	Յովսէփի		Ազորը
10	Մատթէի		Եղիակիմը
11	Ամոսի		Աբիուդը
12	Նաւումի		Զորոբաբէլը
13	Էսղիի		Սաղաթիէլը
14	Նանգէի		Յեքոնիան
15	Մաաթի		Յոսիան
16	Մատաթէի	Ամոսը
17	Սեմէիի		Մանասէն
18	Յոսէքէի		Եզեկիան
19	Յոդայի		Աքազը
20	Յովնանէի	Յովաթամը
21	Րէսայի		Օզիան
22	Զորոբաբէլի	Յորամը
23	Սաղաթիէլի	Յոսափատը
24	Ներիի		Ասափը
25	Մեղքիի		Աբիան
26	Ադդէի		Րոբովամը
27	Կոսամի		Սողոմոնը
28	Ելմոդադի	Դաւիթը
29	Երէի		Յեսսէն
30	Յեսուի		Օբէդը
31	Եղիազարի	Բոոսը
32	Յորամի		Սաղմոնը
33	Մատթէի		Նաասոնը
34	Ղեւիի		Ամինադաբը
35	Սիմէոնի		Արամը
36	Յուդայի		Եզրոնը
37	Յովսէփի		Փարեսը
38	Յովնամի		Յուդան
39	Եղիակիմի	Յակոբը
40	Մելլէի		Իսահակը
41	Մեննէի		Աբրահամը
42	Մատտաթայի		
43	Նաթանի		
44	Դաւթի		
45	Յեսսէի		
46	Օբէդի		
47	Բոոսի		
48	Սաղմանի		
49	Նաասոնի		
50	Ամինադաբի		
51	Արամի		
52	Ադմէի		
53	Առնէի		
54	Եսրոնի		
55	Փարէսի		
56	Յուդայի		
57	Յակոբի		
58	Իսահակի		
59	Աբրահամի
```

Հիմա տարօրինակությունները

1. Ղուկասը տոհմածառը ներկայացնելիս օգտվում ա արդեն լավ բացատրված «որդի» բառից, որը ենթադրում ա նույն տոհմից, բայց կարող ա արանքում մի քանի պորտ էլ բաց թողած լինի։ Իսկ Մատթեոսը օգտագործում ա «ծնեց» բառը, որին ստեղ «որդի» բառի նման բացատրություն չի տրվում, ու ես ենթադրում եմ, որ գոնե սա ունի էն իմաստը, ինչ մեր օրերում։ 
Ես դեպքում ինչու է Ղուկասի մոտ Աբրահամից Հիսուս հասնում 59 պորտով, իսկ Մատթեոսի մոտ 41։ Եթե հակառակը լիներ, կասեի, դե մարդիկ «որդի» բառն օգտագործելով, մի երկու պորտի (սերնդի)  վրով թռել են։ Բայց էս դեպքում թռնելով չես բացատրի։

2. 


> Առաջին հայացքից թվում է, որ Մատթևոսը և Ղուկասը հակասության մեջ են մտնում այն հարցում, թե ով է Հովսեփի հայրը: Մատթևոսը նշում է, որ նա Հակոբի որդին է, մինչդեռ Ղուկասը նշում է, որ նա Հեղիի որդին է: Բարեբախտաբար, անսովոր մի աղբյուր օգնել է ուսումնասիրողներին պարզել այս հարցը:


Չգիտես որտեղից վերլուծաբանը որոշում է, որ Ղուկասի մոտ Հովսեփի հայրը Հողին է, սակայն երբ բացում հայկական կամ ռուսական տարբերակները, պարզ գրված է 
«Եւ ինքը Յիսուս շուրջ երեսուն տարեկան էր, երբ սկսեց իր գործունէութիւնը։ Եւ, ինչպէս կարծում էին, որդին էր Յովսէփի, եւ սա՝ Յակոբի, եւ սա՝ Հեղիի ...»։
Այսինքն Մարիամի տոհմածառն այստեղ այնքան կապ ունի, ինչքան Հովսեփը՝ Հիսուսի ծնվելու գործում, այսինքն 0-ական։

3. Պատկերացրեք մի քանի մարդ նստում եմ մաթեմատիկային նվիրված գիրք գրելու։ Գրքի սկզբում գրված է 5+5=10, կարդում հասնում ես կեսերը, մյուսը գրում է 5+5 =13: Ու երբ մարդիկ զարմացած հարցնում են, «Էս ի՞նչ հաշիվ ա», վերլուծաբանները պարզում են, որ երկրորդը ոչ թե անգրագետ էր, այլ պարզապես հաշվում էր հաշվարկման 7-ական համակարգում (ինքն էդ պահին էդ էր ուսումնասիրում, իրեն այդպես էր հարմար), ո՞ւմ է հետաքրքրում, որ դա գրվում է լայն զանգվածների համար ու սկզբի հետ էլ չի բռնում։
Ճի՞շտ եք համարում նման գրքին լուրջ վերաբերվելը։

----------

Jarre (09.11.2013), Skeptic (18.08.2011), Արէա (19.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> ```
> 	ՂՈՒԿԱՍ		ՄԱՏԹԵՈՍ
> 
> 1	Յիսուս		Յիսուս
> 2	Յովսէփի		Յովսէփի
> 3	Յակոբի		Յակոբը
> 4	Հեղիի		Մատթանը
> 5	Մատաթէի	Եղիազարը
> 6	Ղեւիի		Եղիուդը
> ...


Այո՛:
Այս հավածը Ներսես Շնորհալու « Մատթևոսի Ավետարանի մեկնություն»ից է.
Իսկ որ նահապետների անունների առնչությամբ տարբեր են թվում Մատթեոսի և Ղուկասի [ներկայացրած] ազգաբանությունները, ապա եթե մեկն իմաստությամբ քննի, երկուսի [ներկայացրած] կարգերն էլ վայելուչ ու ճիշտ կգտնի։ Որովհետև Մովսեսը հրեաների համար օրենք էր սահմանել[57], որ երբ մեկն անորդի մեռներ, նրա եղբայրը պիտի առներ նրա կնոջը և երեխա ունենար մեռածի անունով, որպեսզի, ասվում էր, մեռածի հիշատակը չկորչեր սերունդներից, որովհետև դեռևս հարության հույսը հայտնի չէր նրանց։ Այս պատճառով էլ Իսրայելում մի որդուն երկու հոր անուն էին տալիս. մի [անունը]՝ ըստ բնության՝ նրա, ումից ծնվում էր, իսկ մյուսը՝ ըստ օրենքի՝ հոր մեռած եղբոր։ Սրանով երկու եղբայր միևնույն որդին էին ունենում՝ ողջ [եղբայրը]՝ ծնունդով, իսկ մեռածը՝ անվամբ։ Այսպիսով՝ Մատթեոսը ազգաբանության մեջ դնում է ըստ բնության որդիներին, ինչ պատճառով և յուրաքանչյուրի համար «ծնվել» բառն է գործածում, իսկ Ղուկասը՝ [ըստ բնության՝ միայն] մի քանիսին, և [այնուհետև] թվում է մեռած հայրերի՝ ըստ օրենքի որդիներին, ուստիև հիրավի Մատթեոսի պես չի գրում «ծնեց», այլ միայն անուններն է հերթով դնում։ Ինձ թվում է՝  թեև Ղուկասն ինքն էլ էր Հոգով լի, սակայն սրանցում հմտացել էր իր ուսուցիչ Պողոսի շնորհիվ, ով քաջատեղյակ էր նախնիների գիտությանը։ Ուրեմն սրանք են Մատթեոսի և Ղուկասի [ներկայացրած ազգաբանությունների] միջև տարբերությունների և նույնությունների պատճառները։

          Սողոմոնն ու Նաթանը Դավթի որդիներն էին, և Մատթեոսը ծնունդները Սողոմոնից է թվում, իսկ Ղուկասը հասցնում է մինչև Նաթան և Դավիթ։ Այսպիսին է երկուսի միջև տարբերությունը։ Սողոմոնի թոռներից քսանչորսերորդը՝ Մատթան անունով, նույն ցեղից իրեն կին է առնում Ասթան անունով մեկին, ումից ըստ բնության ծնում է Հակոբ որդուն։ Մատթանը մեռնում է, և նրա կնոջն առնում է Նաթանի թոռներից ոմն Մելքի՝ երեսունյոթերորդը՝ Նաթանից հաշված։ Սա ծնում է Հեղիին, որով Հակոբն ու Հեղին դառնում են տարբեր հայրերից համամայր եղբայրներ, որովհետև Հակոբը Սողոմոնի [որդի] Մատթանի ծնունդն է, իսկ Հեղին՝ Նաթանի որդի Մելքիինը։ Հեղին կին է առնում և անորդի մեռնում։ Հակոբը, առնելով [այդ կնոջը], իր եղբայր Հեղիի համար զավակ է ունենում՝ ծնում է Հովսեփին՝ սուրբ Կույս Մարիամի խոսնայրին։ Ուստի Հովսեփը բնությամբ որդին է Սողոմոնից սերած Հակոբի, ում և հիշատակում է Մատթեոսը, և ըստ օրենքի՝ համարվում է Նաթանից սերած Հեղիի որդին, ինչը ներկայացնում է Ղուկասը։ Սրանք են երկու [ազգաբանությունների միջև եղած] կարծեցյալ անմիաբանության պատճառները։ 
Քրիստոսի տոհմաբանության վերաբերյալ գրել է նաև Եւսեբիոս Կեսարացին:

 «Հավատքը լսելուց է, լսելն էլ Աստծու խոսքից» , ընդամենը այսքան բան:

----------


## հովարս

> Ես չէի էլ տեսել որ իմ հարցի պատվին առաձին թեմա կա բացված, ստեղ էլ պատասխանեմ
> Էսքան լուրջ-լուրջ գրած ա (Ars83-ն էլ տանջվել թարգմանել է), բայց ախր էդ տեքստը ինտերնետում լցրած ա։


Կարդա և սա, որ խոսք էի տվել (11րդ էջից)

http://www.shiraksec.am/general_link...akan_erker.pdf

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այո՛:
> Այս հավածը Ներսես Շնորհալու « Մատթևոսի Ավետարանի մեկնություն»ից է.
> Իսկ որ նահապետների անունների առնչությամբ տարբեր են թվում Մատթեոսի և Ղուկասի [ներկայացրած] ազգաբանությունները, ապա եթե մեկն իմաստությամբ քննի, երկուսի [ներկայացրած] կարգերն էլ վայելուչ ու ճիշտ կգտնի։ Որովհետև Մովսեսը հրեաների համար օրենք էր սահմանել[57], որ երբ մեկն անորդի մեռներ, նրա եղբայրը պիտի առներ նրա կնոջը և երեխա ունենար մեռածի անունով, որպեսզի, ասվում էր, մեռածի հիշատակը չկորչեր սերունդներից, որովհետև դեռևս հարության հույսը հայտնի չէր նրանց։ Այս պատճառով էլ Իսրայելում մի որդուն երկու հոր անուն էին տալիս. մի [անունը]՝ ըստ բնության՝ նրա, ումից ծնվում էր, իսկ մյուսը՝ ըստ օրենքի՝ հոր մեռած եղբոր։ Սրանով երկու եղբայր միևնույն որդին էին ունենում՝ ողջ [եղբայրը]՝ ծնունդով, իսկ մեռածը՝ անվամբ։ Այսպիսով՝ Մատթեոսը ազգաբանության մեջ դնում է ըստ բնության որդիներին, ինչ պատճառով և յուրաքանչյուրի համար «ծնվել» բառն է գործածում, իսկ Ղուկասը՝ [ըստ բնության՝ միայն] մի քանիսին, և [այնուհետև] թվում է մեռած հայրերի՝ ըստ օրենքի որդիներին, ուստիև հիրավի Մատթեոսի պես չի գրում «ծնեց», այլ միայն անուններն է հերթով դնում։ Ինձ թվում է՝  թեև Ղուկասն ինքն էլ էր Հոգով լի, սակայն սրանցում հմտացել էր իր ուսուցիչ Պողոսի շնորհիվ, ով քաջատեղյակ էր նախնիների գիտությանը։ Ուրեմն սրանք են Մատթեոսի և Ղուկասի [ներկայացրած ազգաբանությունների] միջև տարբերությունների և նույնությունների պատճառները։
> 
>           Սողոմոնն ու Նաթանը Դավթի որդիներն էին, և Մատթեոսը ծնունդները Սողոմոնից է թվում, իսկ Ղուկասը հասցնում է մինչև Նաթան և Դավիթ։ Այսպիսին է երկուսի միջև տարբերությունը։ Սողոմոնի թոռներից քսանչորսերորդը՝ Մատթան անունով, նույն ցեղից իրեն կին է առնում Ասթան անունով մեկին, ումից ըստ բնության ծնում է Հակոբ որդուն։ Մատթանը մեռնում է, և նրա կնոջն առնում է Նաթանի թոռներից ոմն Մելքի՝ երեսունյոթերորդը՝ Նաթանից հաշված։ Սա ծնում է Հեղիին, որով Հակոբն ու Հեղին դառնում են տարբեր հայրերից համամայր եղբայրներ, որովհետև Հակոբը Սողոմոնի [որդի] Մատթանի ծնունդն է, իսկ Հեղին՝ Նաթանի որդի Մելքիինը։ Հեղին կին է առնում և անորդի մեռնում։ Հակոբը, առնելով [այդ կնոջը], իր եղբայր Հեղիի համար զավակ է ունենում՝ ծնում է Հովսեփին՝ սուրբ Կույս Մարիամի խոսնայրին։ Ուստի Հովսեփը բնությամբ որդին է Սողոմոնից սերած Հակոբի, ում և հիշատակում է Մատթեոսը, և ըստ օրենքի՝ համարվում է Նաթանից սերած Հեղիի որդին, ինչը ներկայացնում է Ղուկասը։ Սրանք են երկու [ազգաբանությունների միջև եղած] կարծեցյալ անմիաբանության պատճառները։ 
> Քրիստոսի տոհմաբանության վերաբերյալ գրել է նաև Եւսեբիոս Կեսարացին:
> 
> «Հավատքը լսելուց է, լսելն էլ Աստծու խոսքից» , ընդամենը այսքան բան:


Hովարս ջան, անիմաստ է աթեիստին ասել, թե «հավատքը լսելուց է, դա էլ աստծուց», քանի որ նրա համար ինչ հավատք, ինչ աստված, սաղ 0 են։
Հիմա բուն նյութին
1. Չգիտես  ինչու դու էլ փորձում ես արդարացնել թե ինչու Հովսեփն ունի երկու հայր։ Ու դա «հիմնավորում» ես ինչ որ տոհմածառով։ Կներես, բայց դա ծիծաղելի է, որովհետև իմ կարդացած աստվածաշնչում ոչ թե Հովսեփի հայրերն են տարբեր, այլ Հակոբի։
2. Եթե անգամ փորձենք տոհմածառերի մեջ տարբերությունը բացատրել կենսաբանական ու իրավաբանական հայրերի տարբերությամբ, չեմ կարծում թե դա կտար 41/59 պորտ տարբերություն։ 

Խորենացու գրածը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, ֆոնտը շատ զզվելի էր, կաշխատեմ ուղղել ու ժամանակ տրամադրել։

----------

Skeptic (22.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Hովարս ջան, անիմաստ է աթեիստին ասել, թե «հավատքը լսելուց է, դա էլ աստծուց», քանի որ նրա համար ինչ հավատք, ինչ աստված, սաղ 0 են։


Աթեիստ ջան, քեզ հետ կհամաձայնվեի, եթե չլինեին որոշ դեպքեր: Մաթեմատիկոս, գրող , հրապարակախոս և աթեիստ Իվան Բունինը նույնպես այդպես էր մտածում, մինչև, մի օր ինքն իրեն գալով որոշեց պարզել իր դիրքը, որպես անհվատ արդյոք ճի՞շտ է, և մաթեմատիկական հաշվարկներով ապացուցեց, որ Աստվածաշունչը(այն Աստածաշունչը ,որը այսօր գործում է բոլոր եկեղեցիներում) իրոք Աստծու խոսքն/շունչն է (չշարունակեմ): Նույպես  աթեիստ էր և «Բեն Հուր» գրքի հեղինակը(անունը չեմ հիշուն), որը պետք է գրեր մի հակաքրիստոնեական գիրք՝ ծաղրելով Աստվածաշունչը, բայց շրջագայելով աշխարհով մեկ , որպեսզի նյութեր հավաքի իր գրքի համար, ինքն է դառնում քրիստոնյա և գրում «Բեն Հուր»ը: Այնպես որ....?




> 1. Չգիտես  ինչու դու էլ փորձում ես արդարացնել թե ինչու Հովսեփն ունի երկու հայր։ Ու դա «հիմնավորում» ես ինչ որ տոհմածառով։ Կներես, բայց դա ծիծաղելի է, որովհետև իմ կարդացած աստվածաշնչում ոչ թե Հովսեփի հայրերն են տարբեր, այլ Հակոբի։
> 2. Եթե անգամ փորձենք տոհմածառերի մեջ տարբերությունը բացատրել կենսաբանական ու իրավաբանական հայրերի տարբերությամբ, չեմ կարծում թե դա կտար 41/59 պորտ տարբերություն։


Ես չեմ փորձում արդարացնել, ես հավատում եմ որ դա այդպես է , և բացի այդ , պարզ բացատրում է Շնորհալին.
«Սողոմոնն ու Նաթանը Դավթի որդիներն էին, և Մատթեոսը ծնունդները Սողոմոնից է թվում, իսկ Ղուկասը հասցնում է մինչև Նաթան և Դավիթ։ Այսպիսին է երկուսի միջև տարբերությունը։ Սողոմոնի թոռներից քսանչորսերորդը՝ Մատթան անունով, նույն ցեղից իրեն կին է առնում Ասթան անունով մեկին, ումից ըստ բնության ծնում է Հակոբ որդուն։ Մատթանը մեռնում է, և նրա կնոջն առնում է Նաթանի թոռներից ոմն Մելքի՝ երեսունյոթերորդը՝ Նաթանից հաշված։ Սա ծնում է Հեղիին, որով Հակոբն ու Հեղին դառնում են տարբեր հայրերից համամայր եղբայրներ, որովհետև Հակոբը Սողոմոնի [որդի] Մատթանի ծնունդն է, իսկ Հեղին՝ Նաթանի որդի Մելքիինը։ Հեղին կին է առնում և անորդի մեռնում։ Հակոբը, առնելով [այդ կնոջը], իր եղբայր Հեղիի համար զավակ է ունենում՝ ծնում է Հովսեփին՝ սուրբ Կույս Մարիամի խոսնայրին»։
Երկրորդ հարցիդ բացատրությունը նույնպես կա, ես ուղղակի մի հատված բերեցի քեզ բացատրելու համար:




> Խորենացու գրածը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, ֆոնտը շատ զզվելի էր*, կաշխատեմ ուղղել ու ժամանակ տրամադրել։*


Շնորակալ եմ

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես չէի էլ տեսել որ իմ հարցի պատվին առաձին թեմա կա բացված, ստեղ էլ պատասխանեմ
> Էսքան լուրջ-լուրջ գրած ա (Ars83-ն էլ տանջվել թարգմանել է), բայց ախր էդ տեքստը ինտերնետում լցրած ա։
> 
> Սկզբում ցուցակ, տոհմածառերն ըստ օրվա հերոսների՝ Ղուկասի և Մատթեոսի։
> 
> 
> ```
>     ՂՈՒԿԱՍ        ՄԱՏԹԵՈՍ
> 
> ...


Քանի որ մյուս թեմաներում ինձ կպած համոզում են, որ առանց հումորի հարցերն ու քննարկումներն ավելի էֆեկտիվ են, շատ կուզեմ, գոնե 2 տարի հետո ստանալ առանց վիրավորանքի տված հարցիս պատասխանը։

Ցանկալի ա (խիստ ցանկալի ա), որ պատասխանը նենց տրվի, որ դրանում չլինեն արդեն իսկ հնչած «կարդա էս ինչ գիրքը, կհասկանաս» ու նման տիպի վերացական պատասխաններ։

3-րդ կետը կարաք շրջանցեք, նորմալ ա, որ ես դա սխալ համարեմ, մեկ ուրիշը ճիշտ։

----------

Jarre (09.11.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվել են:*

----------

Jarre (11.11.2013), Աթեիստ (11.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Մաթեմատիկոս, գրող , հրապարակախոս և աթեիստ Իվան Բունինը նույնպես այդպես էր մտածում, մինչև, մի օր ինքն իրեն գալով որոշեց պարզել իր դիրքը, որպես անհվատ արդյոք ճի՞շտ է, և մաթեմատիկական հաշվարկներով ապացուցեց, որ Աստվածաշունչը(այն Աստածաշունչը ,որը այսօր գործում է բոլոր եկեղեցիներում) իրոք Աստծու խոսքն/շունչն է (չշարունակեմ): Նույպես աթեիստ էր և «Բեն Հուր» գրքի հեղինակը(անունը չեմ հիշուն), որը պետք է գրեր մի հակաքրիստոնեական գիրք՝ ծաղրելով Աստվածաշունչը, բայց շրջագայելով աշխարհով մեկ , որպեսզի նյութեր հավաքի իր գրքի համար, ինքն է դառնում քրիստոնյա և գրում «Բեն Հուր»ը: Այնպես որ....?


Եթե ինքը *մաթեմատիկական* հաշվարկներով նման արդյունքի ա հասել, ուրեմն ինքը նույնքան հիմար ա, ինչքան իրա արդյունքները:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.11.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

_Նույպես աթեիստ էր և «Բեն Հուր» գրքի հեղինակը(անունը չեմ հիշուն), որը պետք է գրեր մի հակաքրիստոնեական գիրք՝ ծաղրելով Աստվածաշունչը, բայց շրջագայելով աշխարհով մեկ , որպեսզի նյութեր հավաքի իր գրքի համար, ինքն է դառնում քրիստոնյա և գրում «Բեն Հուր»ը: Այնպես որ....?_

Լավ էլի: ՈՒղն ու ծուծով քրիստոնյա էր ծնված օրվանից, Ամերիկյան քաղաքացիական պատերազմում էլ` բարձրաստիճան սպա:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...is_Wallace.jpg

----------


## Գիտունիկ

Քրիստոսը հորական գծով Տոհմածառ չունի

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Քրիստոսը հորական գծով Տոհմածառ չունի


Էդքան բանը աստվածաշնչում իրա տոհմածառը գրողներին ասա, որ որպես Հիսուսի հայր նշում են Հովսեփին  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (22.11.2018), Գիտունիկ (18.11.2018)

----------

